# Home sitter required Gravesend



## Emmangel (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello everybody 

We are off on our hols for 1 week during August and we are looking for somebody to home sit for us. We live near Gravesend, Kent. We have 3 dogs and 1 cat. 

We know a lovely lady who will board the dogs for us but we would prefer them to stay in their own home - also doubles up by making our home more secure. We require to walk the dogs for one hour per day, as well as water the plants and veggie patch. We haven't done this before ie used somebody we don't know (previously friends stayed but they have now moved to Wales - sadly for us) - not sure how you security check people. I have been a victim of ID fraud before so hugely wary. Any help/advice/recommendations greatly received. Our animals are so precious to us (and the house too).

Many thanks, Emma


----------

